# Is my Ballon Molly pregnent?



## woiz (Jan 30, 2009)

*Is my Ballon Molly pregnant?*

I had 2 females and one male Ballon mollies 1 female and 1 male had died some days ago,now i have only one BM which is sweetheart of my male Guppy she`s been fallowed all over the tank by him,now she seems to be pregnant .
I am not sure if someone help me with this? if she is pregnant or not?
I am posting her pictures too.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

That the bad thing with Ballon Mollies, even the males look pregnant LOL

How long has it been since the male died? Females can store sperm up to 3 months, I have had them drop fry even longer then that.


----------



## woiz (Jan 30, 2009)

[email protected] pregnant.
well, its like 4 months i have her ,and her boyfriend died like a month ago.
and she looks more bigger then b4 since 2 weeks.


----------



## hookertoo (Jan 30, 2009)

She looks so to me. Could be any time now.


----------

